# Hafen Hamburg Simulator



## driverheld (4. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel scheint gut zu sein. Weiß jemand wann der Release ist ??
Habe leider noch nichts gefunden
Hafen Simulator Hamburg - Vorschau Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du unter dem Video mehr vom Start-Kommentar anzeigen lässt, siehst Du auch die links zur Website - da findest Du vielleicht auch vermutliche Releasedaten

UIG GmbH | UIG Entertainment | Simulators, Gaints, Imperium, Red Rocks, Play Indie - UIG Entertainment

Bei amazon steht der 18. Oktober: Hafen Simulator - Hamburg (PC): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2011)

naja
ich würde ja eher sagen, das bei dem Spiel, wie eigentlich bei allen anderen Simulatoren aktuell, der Schein trügt

Ich würde den Zwanni lieber in zwei Anständige Indy-Games stecken


----------



## driverheld (4. Oktober 2011)

Oh am 28 kommt es raus danke euch. Ja aber die Grafik ist doch klasse auch im Video. Wenn man andere Videos schaut da ist die Grafik  nicht so gut.

Danke Euch


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2011)

naja, Klasse?
für 2003 vielleicht *hust*


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

Naja, es ist ja nicht jeder einer mit nem guten PC ausgestatte und verwöhnt von Vollpreis-Game-Grafik  wenn ich meinem Vater ein Spiel von 2005 zeige, findet er die Grafik auch "erstaunlich"


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ja nicht jeder einer mit nem guten PC ausgestatte und verwöhnt von Vollpreis-Game-Grafik  wenn ich meinem Vater ein Spiel von 2005 zeige, findet er die Grafik auch "erstaunlich"


 
njoa, das nicht, aber man muss solche Leute dann ja nicht wirklich auch bei dieser Fehleinschätzung belassen
wobei das "Gameplay" noch nicht mal angesprochen wurde, wo, wenn ich drauf Tippen würde, das ganze ungefähr so unterhaltsam ist wie dem Gras beim Wachsen zuzuschauen


----------



## Exar-K (5. Oktober 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> ungefähr so unterhaltsam ist wie dem Gras beim Wachsen zuzuschauen


In der Sonne liegend mit einem Bier in der Hand würde ich so eine Tätigkeit jederzeit dem Spielen dieses "Grafikwunders" vorziehen.


----------



## driverheld (6. Oktober 2011)

Mein PC ist OK , nur ich mag solche Spiele. Jeder das was er will .


----------



## Enisra (6. Oktober 2011)

nein
niemand mag schlecht programmierte Spiele die mehr hackelig sind und eigentlich nur mit Mies gemacht tituliert werden können, allerdings reden sich viele solchen Krams toll, weil das ja was "anderes" ist
ähnlich wie viele sich heute den Trabbi schön reden, sicher, damals hatte man nicht sonderlich viel auswahl, aber das hat ja nichts damit zu tun das man die Rennpappe dann auch gut finden muss

Kauf dir Portal 2, besser kann man derzeit keine 15€ umsetzen


----------



## driverheld (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja ne ist klar .-)
schon mal dran gedacht , dass es Spieler gibt die sowas nicht spielen,sondern eben mit weniger zufrieden sind .


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2011)

ich finds, um ehrlich zu sein, reichlich anmaßend und sogar frech dem kollegen driverheld das spiel madig machen zu wollen.
was soll das?
kennt ihr das spiel? wisst ihr, ob es was taugt? wohl kaum.
nur dann könntet ihr euch vielleicht ein urteil erlauben und vom kauf abraten.


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2011)

naja, es würde mich halt ziemlich überraschen, wenn die es grade bei dem Spiel mal hinbekommen würden ein gutes Ding abzuliefern das nicht eine hackelige Steuerung, Bugs, einer Soundkulisse aus der Hölle oder einer schlechten Physik bietet
Grade solche Dinger sollte man auch nicht blind kaufen, eigentlich sollte man überhaupt nichts blind kaufen, sondern zumindest einen Test durchlesen


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt genug Leute, denen so was völlig reicht und die ihren Spaß damit haben, oder die genug Spaß haben TROTZ Grafik, die mit mehr Mühe viel besser sein könnte. Nicht jeder kennt oder besteht auf aufwendige Shooter mit fotorealistischer Grafik und Physikdetails, bei denen man sogar eine Kakerlake, die unter den Herd geflüchtet ist, bio-physikalisch korrekt und realistisch zermalmen kann... nicht jeder braucht die technisch auf modernstem Stand befindliche Grafik, um sich in Gedanken in die Welt/Umgebung zu versetzen, die das Spiel versucht zu simulieren. Und so lang es dann keine ganz üblen Bugs gibt wie zB (um beim Hafenspiel zu bleiben) dass der Kran-Haken sich dauernd ohne Grund löst und Container fallen lässt oder so was, sind halt genug Leute völlig zufrieden mit so einem Spiel    Dazu kommt ja noch, dass es kein 30-50€-Spiel ist. 

Ich sag immer: nicht jeder muss "Filet vom Rind an Rotwein-Trüffelschaum mit kandierten Mandeln an Wildreis-Basilikum-Risotto" haben, sondern vielen reicht einfach mal ne Currywurst mit Pommes Schranke, und selbst die Gourmets essen auch mal gern ne Currywurst.


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2011)

naja
nein, nicht wirklich, es gibt halt auch Mantaplatte mit Pelz und es geht halt um den Pelz, nicht um die Wurst
Ein Punkt der gerne bei der Diskussion von solcher Software gerne verwechselt wird


----------



## driverheld (8. Oktober 2011)

@Bonkic und Herbboy

Das sehe ich genau so. 
Ich hatte auch schon meine Shooter getestet und auch andere Spiele, 
Ich habe mich da so rein gesteigert das ich links und rechts vom Monitor schaute ob da einer kommt. 
Wer solche oder andere Spiele mag, dem sei es gegönnt aber akzeptiert auch das es andere Spieler gibt oder auch jüngere die es lieber anders mögen und auch mit weniger zufrieden sind.


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Oktober 2011)

Interessant, erst wolltest du nur wissen wann das Spiel erscheint und jetzt verteidigst du diesen digitalen Erguss als ob du selber einer der Entwickler seist und nur drauf aus bist, dieses Spiel bekannt zu machen,. Ich habe mir die Videos und die Screenshots angesehen, die Grafik ist zum davonlaufen, die Bäume und die anderen Objekte lieblos in die Landschaft plaziert - ich war selber schon mehrfach beruflich im Hafen von Hamburg und so steril und leblos sieht es da wirklich nicht aus. Texturen die sich laufend wiederholen... 

Keine Ahnung wieso sich solche Spiele angeblich so gut verkaufen?


----------



## Mothman (8. Oktober 2011)

Er interessiert sich für das Spiel und hat nach dem Release-Datum gefragt. Wie kann man denn damit ein Problem haben?


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieso sich solche Spiele angeblich so gut verkaufen?


 
warscheinlich weil die Leute meinen, unbedingt was anders als Shooter spielen zu müssen, als ob´s nur das ein Genre gibt ...
Wobei ansich da ja nichts dagegen spricht einen Hafen-, Gabelstabler oder Landwirtschaftssimulator zu machen//spielen, aber die Leute Informieren sich nicht mal darüber und denken halt der Pelz muss zur Wurst gehören und Currysoße ist halt Grün

Und ansonsten ist das wie mit dem Rauchen und dem drauf hinweisen, dass das doch nicht so dolle ist und man vielleicht auf Lakritze setzen sollte


----------



## driverheld (16. Oktober 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> warscheinlich weil die Leute meinen, unbedingt was anders als Shooter spielen zu müssen, als ob´s nur das ein Genre gibt ...
> Wobei ansich da ja nichts dagegen spricht einen Hafen-, Gabelstabler oder Landwirtschaftssimulator zu machen//spielen, aber die Leute Informieren sich nicht mal darüber und denken halt der Pelz muss zur Wurst gehören und Currysoße ist halt Grün
> 
> Und ansonsten ist das wie mit dem Rauchen und dem drauf hinweisen, dass das doch nicht so dolle ist und man vielleicht auf Lakritze setzen sollte


 
Sag mal was ist das den für eine Aussage ??  Ich habe nie was gemeint oder die Shooter Spiele kritisiert . Du solltes aber bedenken das es Leute gibt und dazu zähle ich mich auch,  die eben gerne Simulationen spielen. Du willst mir also sagen ich muss Shooter spielen ? Und  die Leute dürfen es nicht mehr selber aussuchen   Ich bin zwar neu hier im Forum und ich will auch keinen ärger machen aber sowas habe ich noch nie gehört.
Schwarz und Weiss


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss an dieser Stelle auch eine Lanze für den Themenstarter brechen:

Es steht einfach niemanden zu, andere wegen ihres Geschmacks zu kritisieren. Ja, ich persönlich mag diese "Billig-Simulationen" auch nicht, aber wenn jemand darauf steht, warum nicht? Wenn die Dinger qualitativ i. O. sind, d.h., technisch "sauber", im Sinne von "bugfrei" laufen, dann wüsste ich nicht, warum man sich in anderer Leute Angelegenheiten einmischen sollte. 

Sonst müsste ich ständig Leute kritisieren, die Apple (hasse ich) nutzen, Egoshooter (hasse ich) spielen, (sämtliche) Blizzard/Activision Spiele mögen (hasse ich auch), Konsolen (ratet mal) besitzen, etc.

Wenn man's genau nimmt, "hasse" ich sogar verdammt viele Dinge. Aber ich erspare es mir und meiner Umwelt, dies a) ständig lautstark zu verkünden und b) die anderen missionieren zu wollen.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Oktober 2011)

Och Leute, lasst ihn das doch spielen, wenn es ihm gefällt. Ich nehme ja auch keinem den Teller weg, wenn er gerade Rosenkohl isst (obwohl es schon in den Fingern juckt, wenn ich ehrlich bin).

*edit*

Ich habe übrigens damals gerne Yoda Stories gespielt. Objektiv gesehen vermutlich eines der miesesten Spiele überhaupt, die man je für Geld kaufen konnte. Dennoch hatte ich Spaß dabei (auch wenn ich selbst nicht wirklich verstanden habe, warum).


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2011)

noch mal für alle zum Mitschreiben
Es geht *nicht *um das Spielprinzip, es geht darum dass diese Simulationsdinger irgendwelche hingeschluderten Dinger sind und man den Hersteller belohnt das er Murks produziert und man sowas nicht blind kaufen darf und sich informieren muss, man kann sich das ruhig aussuchen, aber wieso will man irgendwas schlechte gemachtes kaufen?

Außerdem, kann man Apple, Konsolen, etc. nicht mögen, das hat hier *garnichts *damit zu tun und wie schon _lange _weiter vorne gesagt, wird dieser Punkt zu oft mit dem Verwechselt, das man die Dinger dafür kritisiert, dass die halt nix taugen und einfach Handwerklich schlecht gemacht sind und nicht das man nichts von diesen Simulatoren hält. Man kann von einem ... Half Life halten was man will, aber Handwerklich ist das soweit sauber gemacht, z.B. fliegt man nicht wild durch die Geometrie wenn man gegen irgendeine Wand läuft
Ich meine, würdet ihr einen mit nem Auto fahren dem ein Rad fehlt, einen Bremsweg wie ein ICE hat und wenn man blinken will bubts? Oder zumindest dem jenigen sagen dass da ein Rad fehlt, man nach 50 und nicht 5000 Meter steht und das es klack-klack machen muss als trött?

Und sicher hat man Früher kappes gespielt, aber auch nur so wirklich weil man´s nicht besser wusste


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Oktober 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> noch mal für alle zum Mitschreiben
> Es geht *nicht *um das Spielprinzip, es geht darum dass diese Simulationsdinger irgendwelche hingeschluderten Dinger sind und man den Hersteller belohnt das er Murks produziert und man sowas nicht blind kaufen darf und sich informieren muss, man kann sich das ruhig aussuchen, aber wieso will man irgendwas schlechte gemachtes kaufen?
> 
> Außerdem, kann man Apple, Konsolen, etc. nicht mögen, das hat hier *garnichts *damit zu tun und wie schon _lange _weiter vorne gesagt, wird dieser Punkt zu oft mit dem Verwechselt, das man die Dinger dafür kritisiert, dass die halt nix taugen und einfach Handwerklich schlecht gemacht sind und nicht das man nichts von diesen Simulatoren hält. Man kann von einem ... Half Life halten was man will, aber Handwerklich ist das soweit sauber gemacht, z.B. fliegt man nicht wild durch die Geometrie wenn man gegen irgendeine Wand läuft
> ...



Mag ja sein, dass diese Spiele handwerklicher Murks sind, aber warum drauf verzichten, wenn es Spaß macht? Nur weil die Firma existiert und mit ihrer Qualität durchkommt, zwingt dich doch trotzdem keiner, diese Firmen in irgendeiner Weise selbst zu unterstützen bzw. deren Software zu kaufen. Und ob das jetzt so viel schlimmer ist, als z. B. Battlefield (EA) oder Assassins Creed (Ubisoft) zu kaufen, wage ich auch zu beweifeln. Immerhin werden diese Firmen durch den Kauf auch dafür belohnt, dass sie ihren DRM-Müll produzieren. Handwerklich mögen die Spiele 100x besser sein, deren Nutzungsbedingungen sind allerdings mehr als zweifelhaft.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Oktober 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> noch mal für alle zum Mitschreiben
> Es geht *nicht *um das Spielprinzip, es geht darum dass diese Simulationsdinger irgendwelche hingeschluderten Dinger sind und man den Hersteller belohnt das er Murks produziert und man sowas nicht blind kaufen darf und sich informieren muss, man kann sich das ruhig aussuchen, aber wieso will man irgendwas schlechte gemachtes kaufen?



Solange der Käufer sich bewusst ist, *was* für eine Qualität er da erwirbt, ist das doch genauso seine Angelegenheit. Würde er sich grob getäuscht fühlen, wäre der Sachverhalt anders, richtig - aber wenn ich weiß, was ich bekomme und das GENAUSO möchte, dann ist das doch in Ordnung.

Ich stehe z.B. auf unglaublich grottenschlechte Action- und Horrorfilme (und ja, auch Pornos...*hust* ). Zusammen mit ein paar guten Kumpels (die natürlich genauso drauf sind!), den passenden Snacks und Getränken, gibt's für uns nichts Schöneres, als gelegentlich einen wunderbaren Trashabend zu veranstalten.

Akzeptier' doch einfach, dass nicht jeder Deine Meinung teilt...


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass diese Spiele handwerklicher Murks sind, aber warum drauf verzichten, wenn es Spaß macht?


 
eben.
das und zwar nur das ist entscheidend. 
ein spiel kann handwerklich noch so beschissen sein, wenn es spass macht, spielt das wohl wenig bis gar keine rolle. 

und was sich insbesondere der kollege crysisheld beim verfassen seines beitrages gedacht hat, würde mich auch mal interessieren. 
driverheld "verteidigt" sein spiel? bitte? 
manchen täte es offensichtlich mal (sehr) gut, von ihrem hohen ross herabzusteigen...


----------



## Exar-K (16. Oktober 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> (und ja, auch Pornos...*hust* ). Zusammen mit ein paar guten Kumpels (die natürlich genauso drauf sind!), den passenden Snacks und Getränken, gibt's für uns nichts Schöneres, als gelegentlich einen wunderbaren Trashabend zu veranstalten.


 Reichlich Taschentücher für alle nicht vergessen.


----------



## driverheld (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte eben nochmal dadrauf zurückkommen , ich habe es gespielt und es macht wirklich Spaß.
Die Grafik ist für ein Simulator sehr gelungen und auch das man alles selber machen kann.
Ich muss den Container Schiff abladen, kann es aber auch machen lassen und genauso sieht es bei den Zügen beladen aus.
Den Kohle Terminal usw muss man selber entladen was aber kein Problem ist.
Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht

Hier ist mal ein Video dazu 
Hafen Hamburg Simulator 2012 Container Terminal - YouTube


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2011)

hmmm
ja ne
Wurde der Titel nicht *Schrott des Monats* in der PC Action?
Und so wie das im PCG-Podcast sich angehört hat, klingt das wirklich so wie ich das vorhergesagt habe
Aber gut, ich denke eh das du irgendein Werbefutzie bist der das Spiel schönreden will


----------



## jo0 (19. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm
> ja ne
> Wurde der Titel nicht *Schrott des Monats* in der PC Action?
> Und so wie das im PCG-Podcast sich angehört hat, klingt das wirklich so wie ich das vorhergesagt habe
> Aber gut, ich denke eh das du irgendein Werbefutzie bist der das Spiel schönreden will


 
Wenn keiner solche Spiele toll finden würde, würden sie auch nicht verkauft werden... Er ist halt einer davon, der es toll findet.. Auch wenn es Abzocke ist und nur ein halbfertiges Spiel bekommt, solange er für sich damit zu Frieden ist, ist doch alles ok..

Aber UIG produziert meiner Meinung den größten Simulationsschrott überhaupt... Siehe hier 4players Test mit dem Agrar Simulator 2011 von denen. normalerweise gehören die Entwickler verklagt..

Zumindest ist das Geld besser angelegt als zum Beispiel bei Need for Speed World mit einem 100€ Item.


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2011)

jo0 schrieb:


> Wenn keiner solche Spiele toll finden würde, würden sie auch nicht verkauft werden... Er ist halt einer davon, der es toll findet.. Auch wenn es Abzocke ist und nur ein halbfertiges Spiel bekommt, solange er für sich damit zu Frieden ist, ist doch alles ok..


 
nein
denn miese Arbeit gehört nicht belohnt -> man sollte sowas nicht kaufen
Außerdem bezweifel ich das die Leute die das kaufen sich auch sonderlich informiert haben darüber und sich über Bugs und schlechte Steuerung freuen sondern eher weil die sowas immer noch nach der Verpackung kaufen


----------



## torat45 (19. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein
> denn miese Arbeit gehört nicht belohnt -> man sollte sowas nicht kaufen
> Außerdem bezweifel ich das die Leute die das kaufen sich auch sonderlich informiert haben darüber und sich über Bugs und schlechte Steuerung freuen sondern eher weil die sowas immer noch nach der Verpackung kaufen


 
Du bekommst es echt nicht in deinen Schädel oder?
Wenn es den Leuten gefällt, sollen sie es spielen. Wenn sie mit der Qualität zufrieden sind, sollen sie es kaufen. Wer nach dem Kauf enttäuscht wird, wird sich einen Nachfolger ersparen. Und das Thema erledigt sich nach und nach ganz von allein.
Andererseits kann es auch so kommen, dass die Entwickler mit mehr Kapital, bessere Qualität liefern können. Die zeit wird es zeigen.

Und nun hör auf, den Weltverbesserer zu spielen und lass die Leute machen was sie wollen, nicht was du willst. Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein.
Btw. in jedem deiner Kommentare zu diesem thema hier, redest du diese Art von Spielen schlecht. Wir haben es alle mitbekommen, was du davon hältst. Nun troll woanders weiter


----------



## thoner79 (20. Dezember 2011)

@torat
word!

der Typ bekommt hier Einiges im Forum nicht in seinen Schädel, muss aber praktisch in jedem Thread/News/Artikel sein Gesabbel vom Stapel lassen und sich und seine Weisheiten über alle Unwissenden stellen. 
60% seiner Postings versteht man zwar sowieso nicht, weil der Typ von Satzbau und Rechtschreibung leider noch nicht all zu viel gehört hat und das was man versteht ist teilweise so nerviges und aufdringliches Gesülze dass man einfach nur noch schreiend davon laufen möchte. Allein dieser Thread ist doch das beste Beispiel, wie immer und immer wieder die gleichen Parolen raus gehauen werden, nein einmal reicht ja nicht, "sonst lernen es diese Simulations Spieler einfach nicht......"
Die Fähigkeit Geschmack/Vorlieben oder Meinungen zu tolerieren oder halt auch mal zu ignorieren ist bei manchen Menschen leider nicht wirklich vorhanden. Und in der Anonymität eines Forums zeigt sich so eine Unfähigkeit besonders übel/nervig.
Ich bin ca. 2-3 mal die Woche hier auf der Seite, aber egal welcher Thread/News/Artikel, überall wird man von seinem Geschwafel verfolgt..........
In Bayern gibts für solche Leute einen schönen Begriff, der hier nicht passender sein könnte -> "Gscheidhaferl"


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja ja, wenn alle nur so Schlau wie ihr beiden wärt

Ach ja, zur Schonung meiner Nerven hab ich das schöne Feature der Ignoreliste genutzt und auch den alten Text editiert
Ignorance is a bliss


----------



## torat45 (20. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja ja, wenn alle nur so Schlau wie ihr beiden wärt


 
Nein, ich bin hier, weil mich das Thema tatsächlich interessiert hat. Dann kommt aber so ein Klugscheißer wie du daher und leiert die ganze Zeit die gleichen Texte runter. Du kannst einfach keine Diskussion zu diesem Thema führen, weil du nichts besseres weißt als "diese Art von Spielen sind Scheiße".

Und nun kommst du an und beleidigst uns, weil wir dir mal die Meinung gesagt haben? Du bist doch lächerlich.
Wie thoner79 sagte, du bist einer, der glaubt im Forum und mit der Anonymität des Internets sei er unantastbar. Wenn du dich im realen Leben auch so anstellst dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Edit: Er hat den text geändert. Nicht schlecht. Der originale lautete doch aber "Ihr beiden seid auch nur hier um zu flamen, wie man in diesem Forum sagt" (ungefährer Wortlaut)


----------



## Shorty484 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde auch das man es dabei belassen sollte, er findet solche Spiele gut, dann soll er sie spielen. Es ist sein Geld und seine Zeit die er damit verbringt. Es kann jeder seine Meinung zu dem Spiel äußern, aber diese nicht anderen Leuten aufzwingen.

Es gibt genug Spiele die bei mir nie im Laufwerk landen würden, deshalb muss ich sie anderen nicht ausreden. Ich kenne genug Leute die sich mit Modellbahnsimolatoren oder ähnlichen die Zeit vertreiben. Na und? Sollen Sie doch!


----------



## maxpaine30 (16. Januar 2012)

Hier ist ja was los, ich habe es gespielt oder sagen wir, ich spiele es immer noch.
Es ist sehr gut umgesetzt aber man muss sich da auch etwas einlesen.
Am Anfang ist etwas schwer aber nach eine kurze Weile geht es und es macht richtig Spaß.
Die Grafik sieht auch sehr interessant aus ich hoffe es wird eine Demo geben das man es sieht.


----------

